# Does this art piece look weird?



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Hello everyone! *

*I have been exploring and experimenting with various mediums and ways to create art. I made this piece recently and would love to have some feedback/constructive criticism on it. *

*I really appreciate everyone's time! Have a great day and keep making art!*


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This piece I really like. I'm a little confused about the word "Born" being there.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I really need to get me a laptop. I have the hardest time looking at the images directly attached in the forum on this silly kindle.

Anyway!! Is it a shadowbox? If not, chalk it up to my hardware, and half blindness. 

As for the word "Born" ...I know that is a brand of shoes (an admitted shoe collector).


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting work... And welcome to the forum


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes it does xD
Weird, but great


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Leighann.....It's a wood canvas flipped on the backside and used like a shadow box. I was trying to explore and experiment and see what would come out if I worked from intuition. No plan.....just make. That was something I just felt like doing. This particular piece does not have any meaning...just working to see what may come together. I just put the word "BORN" in because it came to mind. 

TerryC thanks! Bushcraft thank you as well for the welcome and feedback! Franki you as well. I appreciate all of your comments!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm, that sounds very funny to do Travel >.<


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome! It certainly is different, but that's the fun of art, there really are no rules.


----------

